# Sticky  **Success with FET - please help others by filling out the Questionnaire**



## Betty-Boo

Please can I ask if we could take a little of your time to answer a few quetions, listed below, to help out those going down the FET route.  It would be so good to hear how everyone has faired as this journey is so hard.  The results aren't going to be used for anything - only for us to see the postivie outcomes of FET.  By completing the questions, you'll be helping others with their forthcoming FET cycle.


  


Thank you in advance




1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
8.  Did you go for SET?
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
15. Did you spot after transfer?



The list is fluid and if you'd like other questions to be added - I'm more than happy to do so.


Thank you so much for your time.


   


Mini xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'll start it off ....

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Lupron prostrap to down reg, Progynova, Cyclogest, Clexane, Prednisone, Baby aspirin
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
Prednisone and clexane
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnancy multivits, selenium, royal jelly, Q10, Omega 3
5. How embryos did you thaw?
2 
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
7. Did you go for SET?
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5/6 day blasts (I blastocyst - 1 hatching blast)
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 1
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
9mm
11. If a BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
BFN 
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?
No

  Mini xx


----------



## Hannx

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Climival - 3 per day, Utrogestan - 4 per day from day 0
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid
5. How embryos did you thaw?
5 - 3 * day 1 and 2 * day 3. The day 3's didn't survive the thaw.
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
7. Did you go for SET?
Was supposed to! Planned to go to blast and have 1 transferred but didn't make it that far and got taken by surprise at ET when they assumed I wanted 2 transferred.
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 3
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 2 - one was 8 cell and the other 5 or 6 cell.
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
No idea.
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
BFP but don't know how many yet. Hoping it's just the one though!
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
This was my first one.
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes, for 3 days. Then a couple of days with nothing then they started up again. Tested +ve at 8dp3dt and have had regular AF pains since then.
14. Did you spot after transfer?
Nope.


----------



## jade3

1.   Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
NATURAL FET
2.   If Medicated, what meds did you take?
N/A
3.   Did you use meds for immune issues?
N/A
4.   Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnancy multivits, Omega 3
5.   How embryos did you thaw?
6
6.   How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
7.   Did you go for SET?
N/A
8.   What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
2DAY 4CELL
9.   What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 1-2 and 2-3
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
9mm
11. If a BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
BFP just 1
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
FIRST TIME
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
YES STILL GET THEM SOMETIMES
14. Did you spot after transfer?
NO


----------



## Witters

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Bucerilin to down reg, prognova, cyclogest
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
No
5. How embryos did you thaw?
only had three to thaw (Had OHSS, and were theoretically too poor quality to freeze but we persuaded them to give us/them a chance) all three beat odds and thawed in tact!
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
two - one 4 cell and one 8 cell, both frozen on day 3 and were extremely fragmented
7. Did you go for SET?
No
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
one 4 cell and one 8 cell, both frozen on day 3 and were extremely fragmented
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Both 'fair' (excellent/good/fair/poor)
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
didn't scan me, but bloods day before transfer were: Estrodoil ~ 1070, Progesterone ~ 35 
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Twins! they are 5 1/2 years old now and perfect despite being born 10 weeks early. I have also since delivered a term singleton - conceived naturally!
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
this was the first - fresh IVF cycle was cancelled due to OHSS, so this was first transfer
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Not really, but have high pain threshold (I am a silent labouror, don't feel contractions until 9cm! Great, but a bit of a panic and rush  )
14. Did you spot after transfer?
Don't recall it. I did however test early as I was full on red flow bleeding with cramps as I have witnessed is common to multiple pregnancies. I continued to have bleeding episodes throughout my pregnancy with no known cause.

    BEST OF LUCK to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs Rock

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 
1 medicated and 3 natural

2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Sniffed Buserelin to down reg, then took oestrogen tabs and cyclogest pessaries

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
I did for my final FET - Clexane, Prednisolone, Intralipids. Also found out whilst very early pregnant that had underactive thyroid so started on thyroxine.

4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare Conception, plus 5mg Folic Acid prescribed by GP because I was on other (non-fertility) meds which increase the risk of neural tube defect.

5. How embryos did you thaw?
2 each time, except for FET number 2 when had to thaw 3 as one didn't survive

6. How many Embryos did you Transfer?
1 on first go, 2 each time on 2nd-4th goes

7. Did you go for SET?
No, only had SET on first go because for that go only had 2 frosties and only one survived thawing.

8. What stage embryos did you have transferred?
All day 5 blastocysts.

9. What grade embryos did you have transfered?
Don't know exactly - all but one were fairly good.

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
About 11 I think.

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
1st BFP was singleton, but MMC due to chromosome defect, 2nd BFP also singleton.

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
3

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No

14. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Gklee

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova 3x dialy, estroterm patches, crinone gel, baby asprin
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
multi vitamins with folic acid in
5.  How embryos did you thaw?
3x 6 day blasts thawed, 2 survived
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
7.  Did you go for SET?
?
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
6 day old blasts
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
?
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
6.8mm
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
single
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
none it worked on the first 1 
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
no, just the odd twinge around time of implantation and a bit of a fuzzy head (dizzy)
14. Did you spot after transfer?
no


----------



## Amz2006

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Buserelin injections & Progynova tablets & Cyclogest pessaries
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic Acid
5. How embryos did you thaw?
2 Thawed
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 Transferred
7. Did you go for SET?
N/A
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
3 Day
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
6 cell & 7 cell "good" quality
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Cant remember!!
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
1 baby
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
2 fresh ICSI's this was 1st FET
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?
Yes a little

I wish everyone starting a FET the best of luck xxx


----------



## beachbaby

Here goes

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Sniffed  Buserelin , then took oestrogen tablets and cyclogest pessaries 2 per night

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
Yes a Junior Aspirin as i have Factor V Leiven, also thyroxin for under active thyroid

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
folic Acid

5.  How embryos did you thaw?
3 first 2 times, 2 3rd time

6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 each time

7.  Did you go for SET?
No

8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
All were 2 day between 4 and 6 cell

9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
All were good quality, out of 8 thawed over the 3 FET's i only lost one due to poor quality, I thawed 2 final time and they both thawed perfectly.

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
about 11mm

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Non identical twins from 4 cell embryo's

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
i got a BFP with all 3, I lost the first 2 to chemical pregnancies, had further testing and found out about factor V, added a junior aspirin top the final FET and got twins.

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
mild

14. Did you spot after transfer?
I spotted between weeks 7 and 8 so got additional scans up to the 12 week mark, due to my past history.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true.


----------



## JuliaG

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?            Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?                    d/r drug buserelin and progynova 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?                      no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?                      folic acid and aspirin after BFP
5.  How embryos did you thaw?                                      7
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?                      2
7.  Did you go for SET?                                                  no
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?      day 3
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?      ?? 8 cell and forming morula
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?              8mm i think
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?  twins
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 2
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?                  yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?                                      no

best of luck to all xx


----------



## charlie61

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Buserelin injections & Progynova tablets & Gestone injections
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare type
5.  How embryos did you thaw?
thawed 2, one didnt survive thaw so defrosted another, so 3 in total
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 Transferred
7.  Did you go for SET?
No
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
3 Day
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
not sure but one not of good quality and were asked if we wanted to disgard it and thaw another but decided to give it a shot
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Cant remember!!
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
just the 1
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1st FET
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
4. Did you spot after transfer?
No but spotted at 7 and 10 weeks


----------



## EllieGP

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Sniffed Buserelin to down reg, then took oestrogen tablets and cyclogest pessaries, then Progynova tablets.

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Zita West Pre-conception Vitafem

5. How embryos did you thaw?
Four

6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
Two

7. Did you go for SET?
No

8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 5 blastocysts

9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade A

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Very good but don't remember the measurement

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
TWINS  

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
This was our first FET, but had two failed fresh cycles and then conceived naturally and had our DS. This FET was trying for a sibling, opted for 2 embryos as previous cycles had 2 embryos and failed.

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No, but did feel a little unwell and went to bed for 3 days to ensure success.

14. Did you spot after transfer?
A little immediately afterwards.

Our twins arrived on 13 December 2010, 5 weeks early by emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia toxemia. I was hospitalised at 31 weeks and suffered oedema which made me put on 3 stone in 4 weeks (5 stone in total). Our twin girls are non-identical and weighed 4lb 5.5oz and 3lb 15oz and were in SCBU for 2 weeks. I remained in hospital for 1 week post natal and was on blood pressure medication for 6 weeks. We have all now recovered and our beautiful girls are thriving, active little one year olds and their 3 year old brother adores them.

Keep believing it will work and it will. Good luck x


----------



## Jo D

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? - No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? - Only Pregnacare vits.
5.  How embryos did you thaw? - 1
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - 1
7.  Did you go for SET? - Yes
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - Blast (day 5)
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? - Currently 36 wks pg with single baby
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - Got lucky on attempt no. 1
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? - No
14. Did you spot after transfer? - No

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lindylou1

1.   Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 
Medicated
2.   If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Buserelin injections 0.5ml daily to down reg, climaval tablets 3 x 2mg tablets to thicken lining while continuing
Buserelin, started cyclogest pessaries twice daily 4 days before transfer, stopped Buserelin injections 2 days before transfer, after transfer 3 x 2mg climaval tablets daily and continued 2 x cyclogest pessaries daily. Tested 9 days after 5 day transfer then increased climaval to 4 x 2mg daily and continued 2 x cyclogest pessaries daily. Stopped all medication 49 days after transfer.
3.   Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4.   Did you also take extra supplements?
Yes, 3 x Eskimo 3 fish oil tablets and 1 x sanatogen conception and pregnancy multi vitamin daily
5.   How embryos did you thaw?
2 x 5 day blasts
6.   How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 x 5 day blasts
7.   Did you go for SET?
No
8.   What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blasts
9.   What grade embryo's did you have 
Grade 1
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
7.2mm
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Singleton
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
Bfp on first FET cycle
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Mild cramps
14. Did you have any spotting after transfer?
Yes, after bfp - bleed at 4w 1 day, bleed at 6w 5 days and continual brown spotting between 4 and 8 weeks

Good luck to you all on your journeys. FET really can work. I am now 14 weeks pregnant from my medicated FET cycle. 

Lynn xxx


----------



## MissTC

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

Medicated

2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?

Cyclogest Pessaries and Progynova

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?

No

4. Did you also take extra supplements?

No

5. How embryos did you thaw?

3

6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

2

7. Did you go for SET?

No

8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

Day 6 Blasts

9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

Not told actual grades but one was good quality didn't lose any cells when thawed, but the second was very poor and only put back on the off chance as it hadnt perished

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

Not known

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)

TWINS - both embryo's stuck with us, even the one they told us was poor 

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?

2nd FET

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

Mild period type cramps due to cyclogest

14. Did you spot after transfer?

No, but I did spot at 7 weeks pregnant, later told was due to twins as this is quite common with twins.

Good luck to you all - it can happen!! xxxxxx


----------



## Arya

Hope this held someone else

1.   Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Natural
2.   If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.   Did you use meds for immune issues? - No
4.   Did you also take extra supplements? - Only Pregnacare vits.
5.   How embryos did you thaw? - 2
6.   How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - 2
7.   Did you go for SET? - no
8.   What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - Blast (day 5)
9.   What grade embryo's did you have  4bb
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? - 9mm
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? - Currently 31 weeks with twins
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - Got lucky on attempt no. 1
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? - No
14. Did you spot after transfer? - Yes, lots.


----------



## Yxx

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated FET
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova tablets, Cyclogest pessaries and Gestone injections
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare Original
5. How embryos did you thaw?
1 Thawed
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1 Transfered
7. Did you go for SET?
Yes
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 5 Blastocyst
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 4AB
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Not known (Was 9mm at Day9 scan. ET was Day20)
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Singleton
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
3 (All from same batch as successful 1st DEIVF. Previous 2 FETs each transfered 1 Grade 4AA)
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
14. Did you spot after transfer?
No

I wish everyone starting a FET the best of luck.
Yxx


----------



## NikkeiDow

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated FET

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova tablets, Cyclogest pessaries and Gestone injections

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare Original and Folic Acid

5.  How embryos did you thaw?
2

6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 Transfered

7.  Did you go for SET?
?

8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 3

9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Not sure

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Don't know

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Singleton

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
1 FET - However -this was 4th attempt at ICSI 
1 embryo transfer (not frozen) after 3rd ICSI resulted in pregnancy which was then miscarried.
5 years later FET from same batch resulted in live birth.

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No

14. Did you spot after transfer?
YES - some light bleeding on day 6 after transfer- only lasted a few hours - but very worrying at the time. 

Good luck everyone.
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? HRT, Cyclogest and Metformin for my PCOS
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes Aspirin (every time I cycle)
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Folic Acid
5.  How embryos did you thaw? Two
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? Two
7.  Did you go for SET? No way
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 3
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 1 x grade 1, 8 cells, 1 x grade 2, 7 cells (both grade 1, 8 cells before freezing)
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 12.8mm
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Twins
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First attempt for a sibling (I also have older twins from the same batch of embies, from a fresh ICSIs)
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer? Yes, orangey discharge 10dpt, had already tested BFP before that though!!


CLP


----------



## Han2275

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Folic Acid
5.  How embryos did you thaw? One 
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? One 
7.  Did you go for SET? Yes
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blast
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Can't remember
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? One little man
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First one
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No 
14. Did you spot after transfer? Yes


----------



## Vixxx

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? -
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Just low dose pred
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?- Pregnacare and folic acid
5.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
7.  Did you go for SET? No
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? frozen on day 3, transferrred on day 5
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Not sure but clinic said they were borderline quality for freezing
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Don't know
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Twins
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? This was first FET
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer? Yes quite a lot! Subsequently learned it's quite common with twins!
Good luck everyone!
PS - This was old-style freezing, not vitrification!


----------



## impatientlady

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
I've already forgotten the names! Tablets and supositories.

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Just vitamins

5.  How embryos did you thaw?
Three

6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
Two

7.  Did you go for SET?
??

8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Three Days
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
I was not told a grade, just that they hadn't multiplied as expected and were poor.

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Good

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Twins but lost one before seven weeks.

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
Two

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No

14. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,

As requested, another question has been added ref the freezing process:



Thetis said:


> 1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
> 2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
> 3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
> 4. Did you also take extra supplements?
> 5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw?
> 7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
> 8. Did you go for SET?
> 9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
> 10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
> 11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
> 12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
> 13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
> 14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
> 15. Did you spot after transfer?
> 
> The list is fluid and if you'd like other questions to be added - I'm more than happy to do so.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis xxx


----------



## Faithope

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? progynova and cyclogest
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? no
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? vitrification
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? -
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blasts one thawed 100%, the other 80%
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? both 3AB's
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 11mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?  
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? first one
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? yes for afew hours
15. Did you spot after transfer? no

I wanted to list my FET even though it has resulted in an   because I found this a great help when going through FET, it can and does work, I got a BFP from it, it just didn't stick


----------



## AnnBangor

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare Plus
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET?
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Don't know but they weren't top grade
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? They didn't say
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First Frozen cycle
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes day 1 and 2 after FET
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## smileandbehappy

I can't believe I get to post here!
1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? Down regulation for 5 weeks! (due to cysts) Then 4 x 2mg daily estrogen for 4 weeks (due to thin lining)
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes, intralipids, vaginal viagra, clexane, steroids, antibiotics
4. Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare Plus, BVits, (During lining issues also high dose vit e, Q10, L'Arganine)
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? I don't know, sorry
6. How embryos did you thaw? 8 (on request to take to day 3 and have the best choice. We had a lot from ohss and we knew this was going to be our last nhs cycle as we were exhausted with the whole thing)
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8. Did you go for SET? I don't know what this is, sorry
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 3
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Grade A, both 8 cells
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Took me a long time to get it to 7mm (1 week before ET)
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Too early to know!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? Second Frozen Cycle
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes! they started 4 days after transfer and by the second week I was certain it was all over...I even found accomodation in Athens for a cycle with Penny!
15. Did you spot after transfer? I had some spotting on the morning before my test day and was certain it was over. It was pink and only happened once.


----------



## Alra

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Two successful natural FET

2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?


3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
Clexane

4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare

5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
14 Blasts frozen via vitrification due to OHSS

6. How embryos did you thaw?
3 the first time, 1 the second time

7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2 the first time, 1 the second time

8. Did you go for SET?
Yes, for my second FET

9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blastocysts

10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Don't know exactly, but they said top grade  

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?12mm and 11mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
The first time it was twins, but lost one at 10 weeks. Currently pregnant with second baby

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
None. Both were successful at the first attempt
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?No

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No

Good luck everyone! FET does work!


----------



## Lala30

1.   Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated

2.   If Medicated, what meds did you take? Cyclogest and Progynova

3.   Did you use meds for immune issues? No

4.   Did you also take extra supplements? Folic Acid

5.   How embryos did you thaw? 2

6.   How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2

7.   Did you go for SET? ??

8.   What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 8 cell and 7 cell (slight fragmentation)

9.   What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Grade 1 and Grade 1/2

10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8.6 (but had 1 more week before transfer so might have been a bit thicker)

11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?  Not had scan yet

12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1 cancelled 1 fresh and 1 frozen

13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes

14. Did you spot after transfer? No

Hope this helps people, I know it helped me to read people's success stories  :


----------



## staceykav78

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? *FET*
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? *UTROGESTAN / PROGYNOVA*
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? *NO*
4. Did you also take extra supplements? *PREGNACARE*
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw? *3*
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? *1*
8. Did you go for SET?
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? *DAY 3 / 6 CELL*
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? *THIS IS MY FIRST FET ATTEMPT *
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? *NOT REALLY BUT I DID THROW UP LATER IN THE EVENING *
15. Did you spot after transfer? *YES BUT VERY SMALL ALMOST DIDN'T NOTICE IT *


----------



## elpis

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
think it was called suprecur and menopur?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
yes- royal jelly, pregnacare with the oil tablets. also did acupuncture
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
they froze 3 embryos, all 3 survived the thaw
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
no- we were told the chance of FET was between 2 and 8 %
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
they were day 2 4 cell when frozen, day 3 when put back, 5cell and 8 cell
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
1 was grade 1 when frozen, the other was grade 2, both had dropped a grade in the freeze-thaw
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
cant remember. 
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
TWINS!!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
one
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
no. generally felt a lot better than after fresh cycle
15. Did you spot after transfer?
no

happy for people to pm me. twins are now 3 months old. never thought fet would work but it goes to show statistics mean nothing. they told us 60% chance with fresh and 5% with frozen!


----------



## annied

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? progynova, Cylest
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Folic aid, Asprin
5.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
7.  Did you go for SET? No
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blastos - my clinic does not ike to give gradings
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - my clinic does not ike to give gradings
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? More than 8 mm - had a scan then transfer 6 days later
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? not sure yet!!
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1 x abandonded FET as embies did not thaw
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer? Yes - a mucasy brown discharge on 6 and 7 dpt more than blood


----------



## lili-bean

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? oestrogen patches and cyclogest pessaries
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Only pre-conception vitamins 5.. Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 2 days - one 8 cell, one 4 cell
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - i wasn't given grades, but was told that they were 'very good'
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? it was 7.3mm 4 days before the transfer
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? single baby at 7 week scan
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? this has been my first FET
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No
15. Did you spot after transfer? Yes - a tiny bit of brown gunk later in the afternoon
hope this helps anyone reading, love lilxx


----------



## Boggler

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Cant remember
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes, steroids, clexane,intralipids, ritodrine, atosiban
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? yes , extra stength folic acid 
5.. Slow freeze or vitrification? Not sure
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 2 blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - i wasn't given grades, but was told that they were 'very good'
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? No idea nurses said it was "lovely"!
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? one lovely baby boy!, 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? this has been my first FET, 1 failed from fresh
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes and right up to transfer
15. Did you spot after transfer? Yes - a tiny bit of red bloood later in the evening


----------



## jules74

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Elleste x 3 daily, cyclogest pessaries x 3
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? folic acid 
5.. Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? Yes and also with my first IVF fresh cycle
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? day 6 Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? -(4AB before the freeze) 5AB hatching
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8mm at last scan 7 days prior to transfer 4.10.12
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? still waiting and hoping 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? this has been my first FET, 1 failed IVF lite
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes on and off, not bad.
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Nito

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? progynova, Cycogest
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Folic acid
5.  How embryos did you thaw? 4
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
7.  Did you go for SET? No
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blastos
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? not sure
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 9
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? one baby boy, born 15 Oct 2012.  It can work!
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1 previous FET with a heartbreaking "chemical pregnancy" (pregnant for about 3 weeks and it just turned to negative)
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No
14. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? *NATURAL*
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? *N/A*
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? *N/A*
4. Did you also take extra supplements? *Pregnacare*
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or *vitrification*
6. How embryos did you thaw? *3*
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? *2*
8. Did you go for SET? *No*
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? *Day 5 blastocysts*
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? *A Grade*
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? *Twins* 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? *None, first FET*
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? *Yes, 2-3 days after* 
15. Did you spot after transfer? *No*


----------



## (hugs)

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated FET 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Evol Patches, Estrogon, Pessaries
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes 
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw? Not sure and 3 Blasts
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2 Blasts
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5day Blast 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Cant remember the grade
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 12.6MM 
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Dont Know Yet! 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? This was my Second FET!
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## LeRoux22

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? - Buserilin, Utrogestan, Progynova
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? - No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? - Yes, Zita West Vitafem
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  - Dont know??
 How embryos did you thaw? - 6
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - 2
8.  Did you go for SET? - No 
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - Blastocyst
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Grade 2.1 & 2.3
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? - Cant remember sorry
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? - Twins
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - This was my first
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? - Yes 7 days after, quite bad cramps, thought I was coming on
15. Did you spot after transfer? - No

I hope this helps in some way, as it helped me hugely to read of success stories. Keep the faith, it will happen! xx


----------



## yogabunny

*bump* bumping to see if can get any more success stories x


----------



## BeDazzled

Just bumping up this thread, 
would love some more positive fet stories, it really gives us current FET-ers hope 
xxx


----------



## wombat13

Right, I've been putting this off, here goes...

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Microgynon to DR, followed by Synarel nasal spray, then Progynova tablets and Crinone gel (yuk!) 
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
No, only folic acid
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? How many embryos did you thaw?
10 embies frozen on Day 1. Advised to thaw all 10, 8 survived!
7. How many Embryos did you Transfer?
Two
8. Did you go for SET?
That was the initial plan, but they advised us to have two because of our history
9. What stage embryos did you have transferred?
5-day blastocysts
10. What grade embryos did you have transfered?
Two top grade
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
17mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Still not sure!! 8wk scan only showed one but they haven't ruled out another hiding in there yet! 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
Just this one... so blessed
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
One massive cramp the day after, then just a few 'pulling' sensations down there
15. Did you spot after transfer?
Not at all

I hope posting this helps someone - I really had started to believe it would never happen for us and now can't believe it actually worked! Good luck all current FET-ers!


----------



## Ellise810

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated2. 
If Medicated, what meds did you take?
6 x progynova daily plus patches
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
No
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106.
No idea

How embryos did you thaw?
3
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8. Did you go for SET?
No
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
2/3 days
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
1 and 2
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
approx 8mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single baby
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
None
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No (fresh cycles I did)
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No, nothing

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0#ixzz2JaVuczR3


----------



## MD

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? N/A
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4. Did you also take extra supplements? Just Folic Acid
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? Not Sure How embryos did you thaw? 2
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8. Did you go for SET? No
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Blasts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? N/A
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Wasnt told...was just told i was ready
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Twins
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? Worked on 2nd FET
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Period type pains
15. Did you spot after transfer? No

Good luck everybody MD xxxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? 3 x femetab daily plus oestrogen patches, 5mg folic acid, antibiotics wk of ET, pregnyl boosters after ET
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes, prednisilone, clexane and intralipids
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Vit D and Pregnacare conception
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? 3 blasts vitrification
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blasts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Not sure but they were not top grade
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?  was 7mm a week before
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Don't know yet!!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? None
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes twinges and then heaviness and crampy closer to OTD
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## hannahDMP

1. Did you have a natural FET or medicated FET cycle?  MEDICATED
2.If medicated, what tablets did you take? 3 x 2mg PROGYNOVA/DAY
3.Did you use meds for immune issues?  NO
4.Did you also take extra supplements?  YES, PREGNACARE ONCE EVERY EVENING
5.How were the embryos frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?  VITRIFICATION
6.How many embryos did you thaw?  2
7.How many embryos did you transfer?  2
8.Did you go for SET?  No
9.What stage embryos did you have transferred?  2x DAY 6 BLASTOCYSTS, 1 WAS HATCHING
10.What grade embryos did you have transferred? 4AA & 5BB
11.What was your lining thickness prior to transfer? 13MM
12.Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? A SINGLETON
13.How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? THIS WAS OUR FIRST ATTEMPT
14.Did you have any cramps after transfer? YES
15.Did you spot after transfer?  NO

I truly do wish you all the very best of luck x


----------



## JaneyMac

Just thought I would read this to fill me with positivity during my FET 2WW.  This is my 1st FET.  I cannot believe how many of these BFP's are first FETs!  There are only a handful that are not!  

Jane x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Been meaning to post about eventual success with FET for a while, so this has reminded me.

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

NATURAL

2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?

N/A

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?

NO

4. Did you also take extra supplements?

NO - JUST PREGNACARE VITAMINS

5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?10

NO IDEA!

6. How embryos did you thaw?

2 - BUT ONLY ONE MADE IT OK. OTHER LOST MORE THAN 50% OF ITS CELLS AND MY HOSPITAL DOESN'T TRANSFER WHEN THAT HAPPENS.

7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

JUST THE ONE!

8. Did you go for SET?

NOT BY CHOICE - ONLY HAD ONE TO TRANSFER!

9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

3 DAY

10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

I CAN'T REMEMBER WHAT GRADE THEY SAID IT WAS, BUT WASN'T AMAZING AS HAD GONE FROM 6 CELL TO 3 CELL IN THE THAW. I THINK IT WAS GRADE 2 BEFORE IT WAS FROZEN (1 IS BEST AT MY HOSPITAL)

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

NOT SURE BUT IT WAS PRETTY THICK I THINK.

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

SINGLETON - NOW 19 WEEKS PREGNANT

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?

JUST ONE, BUT HAD 3 FRESH ROUNDS BEFORE THAT.

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

NO

15. Did you spot after transfer?

NOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER, BUT A BIT OF SPOTTING ABOUT 2/3 DAYS AFTER THEN ABOUT 10 DAYS AFTER (WHICH I GUESS WAS IMPLANTATION BLEEDING)

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0#ixzz2MyhESyz0


----------



## Rachel17

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3 Elleste a day and 3 400mg cycolgest a day

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
No, only folic acid

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?  How many embryos did you thaw?
Not sure but i had 3 snow babies 

7.  How many Embryos did you Transfer?
one

8.  Did you go for SET?
No

9.  What stage embryos did you have transferred?
5-day blastocyst

10.  What grade embryos did you have transfered?
Blasto

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
10mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Still not sure!! 7wk scan on 28.03.13

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
Just this one... so blessed

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## LoopyMoo

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated​
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? - Synarel, Buserelin, Progynova, Crinone, Aspirin 75 mg​
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? No​
4. Did you also take extra supplements? pregnacare​
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw? Not sure and 1 as we only had one.​
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1, we only had one left​
8. Did you go for SET? Yes​
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 6 blast​
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? Good grade​
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Not sure exactly but was thick​
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton​
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? This was my 3rd​
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes​
15. Did you spot after transfer? No​
Good luck ladies!​


----------



## Carla111

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated.

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? - Buserelin, Progynova, Cyclogest. 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? - No.

4.  Did you also take extra supplements? - Pregnacare.

5.  How the embryos were frozen? - 3.
5.  Slow freeze or vitrification? - Don't know. 
5.  How embryos did you thaw? - 3 (one didn't survive the thaw).

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - 2. 

8.  Did you go for SET? - No.

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - 2 x Day 5 blasts.

10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - Not sure (was told they were very good).

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? - 8.4mm one week before transfer.

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? - Single baby.

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - This was my 2nd (previous natural FET).

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?  Yes. 

15. Did you spot after transfer? - Yes (but not until 3 weeks after).


----------



## hollshouse

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FE - Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? - Daily - Progynova 4 x 2mg, Cyclogest 2 x 400mg, Prednisilone 4 x 5mg - dropping to 2 x 5mg, Aspirin 1 x 75mg
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes - Steroids & Aspirin
4. Did you also take extra supplements? Yes- Pregnacare Advanced
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw? Slow Freeze x 4 - 2 Defrosted perfectly
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - 2 
8. Did you go for SET? - No
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - 2 x 5 day Blastocyst
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - 2 x 3AA
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? - 8.9mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? - Yes 
15. Did you spot after transfer? No

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0#ixzz2StdoRJ6I


----------



## mits

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? N/A
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes Dexamathasone and Intralipids
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes Folic acid, Pregnacare, Aspirin, Gestone, Clexane, Cyclogest
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?.  Both.  How embryos did you thaw? 3
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 3
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 Blastocysts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 4BB, 4BB & 4BC
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Not sure. Around 6mm 10 days before transfer.
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? This was 2nd FET.
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Comberbird

1 natural fet 
2 n.a
3 no 
4  just pregnacare
5 6 embryos frozen, three thawed, one survived, one out back 
67 just one
8 yes no choice
9 just over 4 days 
10 it was the worst of the three clinic graded it b2 so above average 
11 don't know but it was normal 
12 scan shows one 
Q13 this is the first 
14 no 
14 no


----------



## Keeping the faith

1. Medicated
2. Progynova and cyclogest
3. No
4. Pregnacare
5. 15 frozen, 8 thawed, 2 placed, others not suitable for re-freeze
7. 2 transferred
8. No
9. Day 3
10. Both 8, which is the top grade at our clinic
11. Can't remember
12. Single
13. This was our first try
14. No
15. No. Spotting 11 days after bfp.  Good luck to all xxxx


----------



## clark1234

Hey girls can't believe I'm finally posting here!!    

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  MEDICATED  
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? PROGYNOVA 2X 2MG & CYCLOGEST 3X 400MG
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? NO
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? PREGNICARE CONCEPTION
5.  How the embryos were frozen?Slow freeze or vitrification?106.How embryos did you thaw? 2 THAWED
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2 TRANSFERED
8.  Did you go for SET? NO
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 DAY BLAST
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 4AB 3AA
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8MM 1 WEEK BEFORE
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?  NOT SURE YET
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1 FIRST ONE CHEMICAL
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? MILD CRAMPS SINCE WEEK TWO AND STILL GETTING THEM NOW
15. Did you spot after transfer? YES ON 9DPT AND 14DPT VERY SCARY BUT IT WAS BROWN AND CALLED THE DOCTOR WHO ASSURED ME THAT IT WAS ALL NORMAL..

HOPE THIS HELPS I FOUND IT REALLY HELPED ME, GOOD LUCK EVERYONE IT WILL HAPPEN XXXXX


----------



## localgirl

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 
Natural
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
N/A. No meds at all for my natural cycle - not even progesterone support.
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Yes - pregnacare conception and omega 3
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? 
6 embies - vitrification
6. How embryos did you thaw? 
2
7. How many Embryos did you Transfer?
2
8. Did you go for SET?
No - SET didn't work on my fresh cycle, and the consultant said that there was some evidence that two embryos help each other to implant, even if only one continues to a viable pregnancy. So I opted for 2, though was told it was entirely up to me.
9. What stage embryos did you have transferred?
5-day blastocysts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
They were about 4aa before the freeze (5 is most developed at my clinic). I was told that they had thawed really well and done exactly what they were expected in the hours between the thaw and the transfer.
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Not sure. I only had one lining scan on day 12 of my cycle (I had LH surge on day 14 and the transfer was on day 21)
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Too soon to say - I just hope it/they stick!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
This is my first FET.
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes - mild cramps on days 3-4 in lower abdomen, then constipation and wind for 2 days with stomach cramps, lumbar pain on second day, then diarrhoea for a day and then a little mild lower abdomen cramping again. Then symptoms subsided, though my womb felt and still feels weirdly 'hot'.
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.50#ixzz2aKkZAnse


----------



## purple apple

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
progresterone
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
3 , no idea
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blasto
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
not sure, good
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
not sure, ok
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
don`t know yet
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
3 days after
15. Did you spot after transfer?
no


----------



## Alba123

Hi there, 

Can't believe I actually get to post here I have lurked on this page a lot over the past couple of years during my treatment.

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Estrogen Patches (Vitrille Dots) and Crinone 2 x a day ewwww
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes Pregnacare 
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrified
106.  How embryos did you thaw? 4 only 3 made it to transfer
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 3
8.  Did you go for SET? No put back 3
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 3 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? All good looking 8 cells
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 12mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? First HCG was 885 at 13 day post 3dt and 2nd was 8800 on 19 days post 3dt so was originally twins but a 7 week US  showed that one had not progressed (Vanishing Twin) and is likely to be reabsorbed.
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 4 fresh cycles 2 other FETs
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Not that I remember
15. Did you spot after transfer? A very small amount on the day of transfer only but the transfer was tricky as it always is  

Good luck to everyone else hang in there, after 4 fresh cycles, 2 other FETs and not a sniff of a positive HPT ever!  I thought it would never happen.


----------



## Claire86

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? MEDICATED
    
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? SUPRECUR, PROGYNOVA & CRINONE GEL

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? NO

4.  Did you also take extra supplements? VITABIOTICS CONCEPTION

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? NOT SURE 106.  How embryos did you thaw? 2

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1

8.  Did you go for SET? NO, BUT ONLY ONE OF OUR 2 SURVIVED THE THAW

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? DAY 6

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 5AB

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? NOT SURE

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? NOT SURE YET

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? NONE, FIRST FET BUT 2 FAILED IVF'S

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? NOT REALLY CRAMPS, MORE LIKE A FLUTTER BUT I DONT THINK I WOULD HAVE NOTICED IT IF I WASNT LOOKING FOR IT

15. Did you spot after transfer? NO


----------



## boris3428

Even though it is early, I am going to fill this out .. and hope I don't jinx things!! I found this thread very helpful and reassuring when I was researching FETs so hopefully my outcome with help someone else too. 

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? MEDICATED
    
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? BUSERELIN, OESTROGEN PATCHES, CYCLOGEST, STEROIDS (25MG), BABY ASPIRIN

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? YES - STEROIDS (25MG)

4.  Did you also take extra supplements? PRE-CONCEPTION MULTIVITAMIN, OMEGA 3 (HIGH DOSE), VITAMIN C (100MG)

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? VITRIFICATION

6.  How embryos did you thaw? 3 (4BB, 3BB, 2BB)

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2

8.  Did you go for SET? NO

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? DAY 5

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 4BB, 3BB

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 9.3MM A WEEK BEFORE ET

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? NOT SURE YET

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? NONE - FIRST FET AFTER CHEMICAL PREGNANCY ON FIRST IVF

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? I HAD SOME CRAMPS ON 1DP5DT AND 2PD5DT AND THEN PLENTY MORE FOR THE REST OF THE 2WW, BUT NOT IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRANSFER

15. Did you spot after transfer? NO


----------



## Anon555

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      Progynova orally & uterogestan vaginally from transfer
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      Folic acid, omega 3, iron, probiotics, coenzyme q10
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
      No idea
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
      Two
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      Two
8.  Did you go for SET?
      No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      Day 3
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
      Grade 1 & 2, both 8 cells
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      No idea
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Confirmed single pregnancy but early days (5-6 weeks)
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
      Five
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes - straight afterwards on right hand side. Ovarian cyst?
15. Did you spot after transfer?
      Once, the day before test day (day 11 after transfer)


----------



## mrssigns

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova, Estrogen patches, ultrogeston, Prednisone, Baby aspirin
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
Prednisone 
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnancy multivitamin 
5. How embryos did you thaw?
3
6. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
3
7. Did you go for SET?
8. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 blasts
9. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 1 although the 1 was smaller with less cells
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Can't remember exactly but not as thick as previous transfers
11. If BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Twins
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP
4
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?
Yes on and off for weeks and a full on bleed at 6 weeks and 6 days with clots

Mini xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0#ixzz2hRwx72pd


----------



## Molly231

I've never thought I would get to post this.  It still seems unreal if it weren't for the morning sickness!
Good luck!

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      Progynova and Cyclogest
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      Pregnacare Conception
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
      Vitrification
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
      2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      2
8.  Did you go for SET?
      No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      Day 5 Blasts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
      Not sure, told both were good
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      9mm at scan a week before transfer
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Twins!!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
      This was my first after a failed fresh IVF cycle
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Not that I noticed
15. Did you spot after transfer?
      No, though I did at 5 1/2 weeks and again at 8 weeks - All ok though


----------



## kirsty5

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      Progynova, cyclogest, steroid, 5mg folic acid, aspirin, clexane
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      Steroids and thyroxine
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      No
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
      Don't know
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
      3
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      3
8.  Did you go for SET?
      No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      Day 5 Blasts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
      Not sure of grade but told all were excellent
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      11/12 mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Just one!
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
      This was my first after a successful cycle giving me my son
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
      Yes for 2 days and then bled again at 10 dpt which I thought was af coming but was actually implantation. 

I never thought I'd be so lucky! X


----------



## Kaz786

Hi every one I'm new here, I need your help if any one going throw same as I hade frozen embryo transfer 2 days blast and been put back 2 after 14 days blood test came positev but hcg level was only 27 and after 48 hours gon up to 87 and then after 4 days it's gon to 84    really worried next bet will be coming Friday week later any one know what's going on nurses saying its will be miscarriage and I have been spoting very dark discharge it was day 18

First blood test day 14 hcg.      27
    
Day 16.                      Hcg. 87
  
Day20.                        Hcg 84


----------



## fat_cassy

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Progynova and Utrogestian pessaries 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Elevit
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? No idea
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? Yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 6 Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? No idea - Looked good though 
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? No idea
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single Live Birth
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 2 prior
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No not really
15. Did you spot after transfer? No.


----------



## yellowhope

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Progynova and cyclogest pessaries 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? pregnacare
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 4
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 3
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? both 8 cell grade 4-4 and grade4-3
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? No idea
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)Twins
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No not really
15. Did you spot after transfer? yes


----------



## barbiegirl83

i just had my fet done...left with just one embryo ..was so hopeful that it ll stuck ,but today i got result in negetive .so down n couldnt stop myself from crying ..plz pray it turns into bfp in next blood test that i m gonna give tomorrow ..all the best to others


----------



## Oh Baby

This is a great thread! First time I've seen it so bumping it so I can read more positive stories on my 2ww.

I think a couple of more questions would be great to add as well.

How old were you when you had the FET?
How many fresh cycles had you previously been through?

Please keep the positives coming ladies it gives us hope!


----------



## Ronny77

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?

Predisilone, cyclogest, baby aspirin 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

Yes, see above

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?

Prenatal multi + DHA

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?

Don't know

6.  How embryos did you thaw?

1

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

1

8.  Did you go for SET?

Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

Hatching blastocyst

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

5ab 

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

More than 10mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

Don't know yet!

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

First Fet after failed ivf

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer?

No, but tiny bit of blood 2 days before OTD. No other symptoms


----------



## longtimecoming

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
progynova and gestone
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
prednisolone 25mg
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
no
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
slow freeze, defrosted 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
day 2!!!
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred?
both A
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
wasn't measured
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1 other
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
YES LOADS AND LOADS and still going now!!!!!
15. Did you spot after transfer?
yes, thought I was BFN 2 days before, still bleeding now!


----------



## honeybaby244

Hi there,
Thrilled to get a successful FET at Chiltern Hospital. Here are my answers to your questions:
Natural cycle FET
No meds
No immune issues
Took all Zita Wests Supplements including double the Oil caps and pre and post transfer acupuncture at Zita Wests
Don't know how frozen or thawed
2 embryos transfered
No SET
Day 3
grade 1
don't know lining thickness
Single baby
First FET
No cramps
V little spotting


----------



## Flyby

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  Supported natural.

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?  Took oestrogen but ovulated on day 9.

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?  Treated empirically with Prednisolone,    Clexane, high dose folic acid, antibiotics and baby aspirin.

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?  Loads.... six months before egg collection up until transfer (two months after egg collection) Pregnacare conception, Ubiquinol, Vitamin D3, PQQ, Royal Jelly, Lycopene, Iron, Pycnogenol, Selenium and Zinc, Probiotic, Vitamin B complex, PABA, L'Arginine, Myo-Inositol, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Melotonin and Fish oil!!!! (Plus a wheatgrass smoothie every day)

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Vitrification.

6.  How embryos did you thaw?  4

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?  4

8.  Did you go for SET?  No.

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?  Day 6 blastocysts transferred 4 days post ovulation.

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred?  3 perfect, 1 ok.

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?  10.6

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...).  Single.

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?  1st FET after 4 failed IVFs.

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No not really.

15. Did you spot after transfer?  No.


----------



## ellie summer

Hi - this is my first post ever but this topic gave me so much hope during treatment I, I feel guilty for not sharing:

PS - I'm not from the UK but the treatment is basically the same as most 

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Mediced

2.  If Medicated, what meads did you take?
      Downregulation with Lucrin, later Gestone(morning);  progynova and cyclogest (evening)

3.  Did you use meads for immune issues?
      No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      Prenatal Vitamins with Folic Acid

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
      16 (was overstimulated with IVF yet most of them grew to 5/6 day blasts!

6.  How embryos did you thaw?
      2

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      2

8.  Did you go for SET?
    Don't know what that is!

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      Day 5 Blasts

10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
      Not sure, but were told both were good

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      Dr didn't give me the measurement but he was happy.

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Twins!!

13. How many Feats did you have before getting a BFP?
      This was my first after a failed fresh IVF cycle in Des 2013 - keep in mind, I was so overstimulated with this first IVF 

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes (and still do - 5 weeks later)

15. Did you spot after transfer?
Yes, woke up the next morning with light spotting which I think occurred during the evening

Good luck!!!


----------



## sophielawther

1. Medicated.
2. Progynova and crinone gel.
3. Yes, I have an immune disorder- had prednisone (20mg) and clexane. Started the day after implantation.
4. Double folic 
. After 12 weeks, pregnacare with omega 3. Aspirin to prevent preeclampsia.
5. Frozen using vitrification. 
6. We thawed 2 embryos.
7. We transferred 2 embryos after having successfully thawed them.
8. No.
9. 3 day blasts.
10. Top grade- 8 cell
11.Doc just said the lining was good.
12. The result was twin boys!
13.first after failed ICSI.
14. For the first few weeks! Tugging sensation.
15. No spotting.
I was really positive this time- laughed during transfer and kept focused on positive thoughts.
Good luck everyone- I have had 7 Mc and 1 ectopic and I am 18 weeks pregnant! Miracles happen.


----------



## bernie1971

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
progynova, utrogestan, prednisolone, baby aspirin, clexane
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
yes - see above
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
yes. Vit B complex, vit c, calcium, magnesium, iron, zinc, l-arginine, selenium (brazil nuts), q10 enzyme (until bfp), omega 3.
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
Vitrification. 3 embryos thawed.
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
3
8.  Did you go for SET?
no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
blastocyst
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
don't know
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
don't know exactly but about 12 mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
2 fresh transfers and 3 fets
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
no
15. Did you spot after transfer?
no


----------



## Florence38

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova, Cyclogest, HRT patches, Prednisone, Baby aspirin
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
Prednisone
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnancy multivits
5.  How embryos did you thaw?
5
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
7.  Did you go for SET?
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 2
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 1 and Grade 2
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
7mm
11. If a BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single baby
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1st time lucky
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
14. Did you spot after transfer?
No but I did have some brown spotting in the second week, convinced it was all over as this is what happened when I had a mmc but BFP which resulted in our very happy, healthy baby girl!


----------



## Daralanteriel

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? Buserilin to down reg, Progynova and Cyclogest
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes - Prednisone and Heparin
4. Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare supplements
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification
6. How embryos did you thaw? 1
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8. Did you go for SET? Yes
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 Day Blast
10. What grade embryo's did you have transferred? ??Good quality is all I know
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Was at least 11mm the scan the week before ET
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more&#8230? Unknown
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? Currently BFP with my first FET
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Tara2234

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      BCPs, baby aspirin, prednisilone, progynova, utrogestan
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      No know immune issues but took aspirin and prednisilone as my previous fresh icsi cycle resulted in miscarriage
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      Yes - Pregnacare Conception multivitamins
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
      Vitrification
6.  How many embryos did you thaw?
      One 
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      One
8.  Did you go for SET?
      Yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      6 day hatching blast
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
      1 grade 2 hatching blast 
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      13mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Awaitng scan
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
      This is my first FET
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
      No


----------



## mierran

1 triggered natural - scanned till large follicle > 25 mm then hcg trigger shot. Ovulated 40 hours later

2 - meds - pregnyl trigger, crinone gel

3 - immune support -clexane and prednisolone

4 - supplements - pregnancy supplement, fish oil, selenium 

5 - vitrified embryos

6 - 2 thawed 

7 - 2 transferred

8 - not eset

9 -ay 5 blasts 

10 - hatching blast ( was 4aa on freexing ) and 3ab ( was 3aa on freezing )

11 - 13.8mm

12 - singleton

13 - 3rd fet ( 2nd same clinic and donor )

14 - difficult to say as stage 4 endo so lots of cramps anyway

15 - no spotting


----------



## cherrycake

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Natural
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? - No meds until 3 days prior to trans which was one cyclogest every night as when I went in for a scan the afternoon of the day I detected my surge I had already ovulated so they felt this may have happened a bit early therefore gave me some extra progesterone support that I have to stay on now until week 12
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? - Not this time but I did in a previous fresh transfer which as successful but not sure I really needed them as had a natural bfp since with nothing

4. Did you also take extra supplements? - only Pregnacare conception and a baby asprin
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw? - vitrification only thawed one
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? - only the one
8. Did you go for SET? - Yes I only had two left and I really wanted the back up of knowing I had another one left to take the pressure off9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? - Day 5 blast10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? - It was a grade 4AB before trans and they do not regrade them on thaw but said it was re-expanding and few cells had died and that is what they look for11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? - 10mm12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? - Don't know yet only just got my BFP but fingers crossed there is one13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? - One with 2 blasts but from a diferent batch to this14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? - Yes from the day of transfer until 8dpt felt like AF was coming at any moment so unlike my previous two pregnancies where it felt like twinges and pulling15. Did you spot after transfer? - No never


----------



## LoisJane

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova (estrogen), Utrogestan (progesterone)
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
Yes, Prednisolone, Intralipid
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Yes, Vitamine D, Omega 3, Magnesium, Follic acid
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
I don't know
6. How embryos did you thaw?
3
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2, since one did not survive the process
8. Did you go for SET?
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 4 blastocysts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
I don't know, doctor said very good quality, but did not give grades
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
triple lining and 9mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
currently in 2ww
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No (not yet!)


----------



## raylee

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  Medicated cycle
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Buserelin, Progynova 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare, Vit B stress complex, L'argine
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 Blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 5AC
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 16mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?  0
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes quite a few in the first week.
15. Did you spot after transfer? Yes, up to 8 weeks pregnant.


----------



## flygirl001

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Oestrogen patches and progesterone soft gel capsules (vaginally) aspirin

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No. I'm pof

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
High dose folic acid, aspirin & prenatal vitamin! 

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos 
did you thaw?
4 frozen.......thawed 2

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1

8.  Did you go for SET?
??

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day3
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
9 cell is all that I know

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
9.1

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
1 boy 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
Just the 1

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Nope

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## 2Buttons

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  Natural but with trigger shot 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Ended up with vagifem
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes prednisolone 25mg, Clexane 40, intrallipids 
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Vitrification at 2pn day 1
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 9
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? Yes, only option
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 5BB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Not sure but good 
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?  First FET 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes, throughout week 4
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## hannahDMP

1. Did you have a natural or medicated transfer?
Medicated
2.If medicated, what meds did you take? 
Progynova and cyclogest
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take any extra supplements?
Yes, Pregnacare
5. How were the embryos frozen?
Vitrification
6. How many embryos did you thaw?
My final 2
7. How many embryos did you transfer?
2
8. Did you go for eSET?
No
9. What stage embryos did you have transferred?
Day 5 blastocysts
10. What grade embryos did you have transferred?
4AB and 2BB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to embryo transfer?
12mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more)? 
Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
I have been blessed on both attempts of FETs. My previous 2 fresh transfers were unsuccessful
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No

This is the final chapter to a long 10 year's of infertility. There have been times where my whole body and mind have been encapsulated by angst and grief, my lowest ebb was in March 2007 and finding my fallopian tubes were destroyed. It's been such an enormous journey, but finally I am the happiest woman alive to have two beautiful daughters.....
If you are amongst the fog and looking for direction, please stick with it all, I promise it's worth all the heartache, it truly is. May you all be blessed with children and the magic they bring, stay strong ladies - keep your dignity and keep believing xxxx


----------



## 9louise9

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? NATURAL
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? NONE AT ALL
3. Did you use meds for immune issues? NO
4. Did you also take extra supplements? PREGNACARE & ACUPUNCTURE THROUGHOUT CYCLE
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw? NOT SURE 1
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1 
8. Did you go for SET? YES
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? SIX DAY BLASTOCYST
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered? VERY GOOD - NOT SURE OF OFFICIAL GRADE
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? NO SCAN SO NOT SURE
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? TO BE CONFIRMED....
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? YES LIKE AF CRAMPS & BACKACHE
15. Did you spot after transfer? NOT YET


----------



## Flash18

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  Natural but with trigger shot 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? N/a
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes prednisolone 25mg, Clexane 40, intralipids, cyclogest twice a day
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Vitrification, just one embryo
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? Yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 4BB before freeze, quoted as very good post thaw
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? Not sure but good and triple layered
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?  First FET 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes, Similar to Af cramps
15. Did you spot after transfer? A very small amount


----------



## Maygirl09

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  MEDICATED
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? PROGYNOVA, UTROGESTAN
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? NO
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? PREGNACARE, IRON
5.  How the embryos were frozen? DONT KNOW
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1 (1 didn't survive)
8.  Did you go for SET? YES- but intended to have both put back.
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 4BB 
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?  First FET 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes, lots - still now at8 weeks.
15. Did you spot after transfer? Yes brown. Some more at 7 weeks. All fine at early scan though


----------



## Sarah79x

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Norethisterone buserelin progynova cyclogest crinone
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues
Not known
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare pomegranate juice
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
Slow, two
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
Two
8.  Did you go for SET?
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
3ab 3bb
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
15mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
?
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Rosie Jane

1.Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.If Medicated, what meds did you take?
buserelin injections, estrogen patches, gestone intramuscular injections

3.Did you use meds for immune issues
No

4.Did you also take extra supplements?
Natural Health Practice fertility support, Q10

5.How were the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
Don't know

6.How embryos did you thaw?
one

7.How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
one

8.Did you go for SET?
yes

9.What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5-day blast

10.What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
4bb

11.What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
10.1mm at last scan (week before transfer)

12.Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)
single

13.How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
one

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes -loads every day

15.Did you spot after transfer?
Not until a week after bfp -had a little spotting

Best of luck to everyone out there xx


----------



## bunny73

1. Did you have natural or medicated fet? 
Medicated.

2. If medicated what meds did you take?
Suprecur, progynova, asperin, prontogest intramuscular injections.

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No.

4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare conception, then after bfp normal pregnacare.

5. How were the embryos frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
Vitrification.

6. How many embryos did you thaw?
We thawed 2 embryos.

7. How many embryos did you transfer?
Both survived the thaw so we had both transfered.

8. Did you go for set?
No as we had 2 embryos transfered.

9. What stage embryos did you have transfered?
Day 5 blastocysts.

10. What grade embryos did you have transfered?
Unsure of what grade as we were just told they were of average quality!

11. What was your lining thickness prior to embryo transfer?
Lining was measured at 11.1mm just over a week before transfer!

12. Was the result a single baby or twins?
Single 

13. How many fet's did you have before getting a bfp?
4 full ICSI cycles, 1 of which resulted in a bfp which ended with a missed miscarriage, 1 fet which we didnt get to transfer with as the embryo didnt survive the thaw.

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes.

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No, but did have 2 bleeds at 6ish and 7ish weeks!


----------



## daisy-dee

1. Did you have natural or medicated fet? 
Medicated.

2. If medicated what meds did you take?
Ovranette, Buserelin, Climaval, cyclogest

3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No.

4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare conception, omega-3

5. How were the embryos frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
Not sure!

6. How many embryos did you thaw?
One

7. How many embryos did you transfer?
one 

8. Did you go for set?
Yes.

9. What stage embryos did you have transfered?
Day 5 blastocysts.

10. What grade embryos did you have transfered?
4aa

11. What was your lining thickness prior to embryo transfer?
Lining was measured at 8.2mm a week before transfer

12. Was the result a single baby or twins?
Single

13. How many fet's did you have before getting a bfp?
The first one was successful. Now hoping for a second!

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes.

15. Did you spot after transfer?
Not immediately after but I did have some heavy bleeding three weeks later.


----------



## hanh

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 
-Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? N/A
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? 
-No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? 
-No. But I self prescribed low dose aspirin as I had heard it is harmleas and may help
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
-don't know
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
-2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
-2
8.  Did you go for SET?
-no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
- 1day 5 + 1 day6
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
-not exactly sure, I think 3-4 b/c (both)
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
-9.2mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
-singleton boy
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
-this is our 1st one
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
-yes, mostly twinges from day 2, also bloating even without any meds
15. Did you spot after transfer? 
- no


----------



## Minidaisy

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?

Progngova, progesterone.  Then also asprin and clexane from transfer date

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

I was given prednisilone and thyroxine - although no diagnosed immune issues. 


4.  Did you also take extra supplements?

Folic acid 

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?

Not sure 

6.How embryos did you thaw?

2

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

2

8.  Did you go for SET?

N/A

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

5 day Blast 

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

Not sure but advised very good.

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

8.9mm a week before transfer 

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

Singleton 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

First ever FET

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

No, not until around 6 weeks post transfer. 

15. Did you spot after transfer?

Not until 8 weeks and only spot of dark brown discharge ..TMI sorry


This was our first FET after x3 failed fresh ivf.  I definitely felt that this was much better as no discomfort from having to have egg collection like with fresh cycles. Not sure what made the difference in this cycle working ( on lots of meds this time) but just feeling blessed and praying that my wee bambino sticks.  Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated 

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
suprecur 0.5ml then 1ml for a week as lining was too thick then 0.5ml again until week before transfer.
Progynova 8mg (4 tablets) after injections continue until 12 weeks
cyclogest pessaries 2 a day

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
no

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Multi-vitamins incl folic acid

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
no idea. thawed 1. 2 still in freezer

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1

8.  Did you go for SET?
yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blastocyst

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred?
5BC

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
10.5

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
dunno yet

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
This is my first time 

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
yes mild, Thought it was the progesterone side effects

15. Did you spot after transfer?
yes, literally tiny though. Like a pin prick of blood

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## wibble-wobble

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 

NATURAL 

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?

N/A


3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

No


4.  Did you also take extra supplements? 

FOLIC ACID


5.  How the embryos were frozen?  

VITRIFICATION 

6.  How embryos did you thaw?

1


7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

1


8.  Did you go for SET?

YES


9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

5 DAY


10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

UNKNOWN 


11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

WASN'T SCANNED 


12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

SINGLETON 


13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

1


14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

NO 


15. Did you spot after transfer?

NO


----------



## gaynorann

1.Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Buserelin injections, Progynova tablets, Cyclogest pesseries

3.Did you use meds for immune issues
No

4.Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare and high dose folic acid

5.How were the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
vitrification

6.How embryos did you thaw?
one

7.How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
one

8.Did you go for SET?
yes

9.What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5-day blast

10.What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 2

11.What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
not sure, clinic said nice and thick

12.Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)
still pregnant

13.How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
first FET

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes lots of dull AF type cramps

15.Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Dinapantz

Medicated.
Progynova, Clexane, IV Intralipids & Prednisilone.
Yes as mentioned above.
Yes high dose folic acid.
Vitrification (I think)
2
What is SET?
1 X 5 day blast & 1 X 6 day blast.
3 & 2
Minimum is 8mm and my last scan was 9mm with 5 more days before FET on same Progynova drugs.
1st scan on October 23, 2015.
Dull AF type cramps.
No spotting.


----------



## Daralanteriel

Have had two FETs, both resulted in BFP although the first one ended in m/c at 9 weeks. Currently at 17 weeks with this one. Two fresh cycles prior to the FETs resulted in BFN both times so I am a big believer in FET!

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated both times
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take? Buserilin, Progynova both times

3. Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes - Steroids and Fragmin both times

4. Did you also take extra supplements? Pregnacare Max both times

5. How the embryos were frozen? Four Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification

6. How embryos did you thaw? 1 first time, 2 second time

7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1 first time, 2 second time

8. Did you go for SET? The first time

9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 Day Blast first time, 1 x5, 1x 6 Day blast second time

10. What grade embryo's did you have transferred? Don't know

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? >10mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Singleton both times

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? Both FETs ended in BFP

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes, mild and didn't last long

15. Did you spot after transfer? Not immediately but both times had spotting in first few weeks. First pregnancy was intermittent. Second pregnancy had continuous spotting/bleeds between weeks 6-10 (for a full 4 weeks).


----------



## LV2079

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

I've had four frozen cycles, all medicated


2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?

Oestrogen tablets, plus patches. Also down regged with buserelin. 


3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?

No 

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?

Unsure

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?

Only two cycles got to ET as lining didn't thicken on other two. Transferred one embryo on the other two cycles. 

8.  Did you go for SET?

Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

One was a 6 day blasto the other was a 5 day blasto 

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred 

Not sure 

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

7mm with cycle one

9mm cycle two

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

Of the two cycles where I had ET I got a bfp 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

One

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer?

Cycle one - yes lots plus sub chorionic heamatoma 

Cycle two - tiny bit at 5 and 6 weeks


----------



## vickster_77

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? N/A

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements? TTC Vit and aspirin prior to transfer and progesterone support

5.  How the embryos were frozen? 4  Slow freeze or vitrification? Don't know  How embryos did you thaw?1

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1

8.  Did you go for SET? Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Blast

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 3b/c

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? <7mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer? Yes pre & post BFP


----------



## puffinpie

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Estrofem pills, progesterone pessaries, baby aspirin, Humira  & steroids 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes steroids & Humira 
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes ! Vit D, vit c, magnesium, bee propolis, b complex, b6,folic acid,
      Co enzyme Q10, iron, zinc , l-argine, selenium, alpha lipoic acid . Plus I drank 6 cups of decaf green tea daily and 3 litres of water daily, a glass of pine apple juice & Brazil nuts daily .
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  Vitrification 
How embryos did you thaw? ,3
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?2
8.  Did you go for SET? No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred ? 4ab 4ac
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 10 one week before they didn't tell me on the day
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? single baby confirmed by scan 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Who knew

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
N/A
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Progesterone support
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
Don't know
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 
2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5d hatching blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
5ab, 5bb
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Don't know
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Waiting for scan
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1 (+1 fresh)
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes, still having them at 5wks
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## evan80

1. Medicated
2. Buserelin, progynova and utrogestan
3. No
4. Only progesterone support
5. 3 5-day and 2 6-day through vitrification
6. One
7. One
8. Yes
9. 5-day
10. Don't know
11. Don't know
12. Single baby
13. One failed fresh cycle and one successful fet
14.  At 7days past transfer 
15. Spotted at 7 days past transfer


----------



## 8868dee

Think I have done this already but just incase I haven't lol X I'll do it again X 


1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Was a Natural cycle but I had Ovitrelle after transfer to aid implantation 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? 
No
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
Vitrication (I think)
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1
8.  Did you go for SET?
Yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blastocyst Day 5
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
2AA

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? I know it was at the right thickness but not sure the exact number because it was a natural fet so no scan was needed. 
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
At first scan 1 live baby showed up but later scan showed1 live baby and 1 baby with no Heartbeat 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
I have had 4 cycles. 1 fresh = Mmc  and 3 FET - 1st was a bfn 2nd a MMC and 3rd FET resulted in my rainbow baby Girl in 2014. 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? 
No
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Toyajane22

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
NATURAL
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
N/A
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
NO
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
PREGNECARE CONCEPTION
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
VITRIFICATION
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
ONE
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
ONE
8.  Did you go for SET?
YES
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
DAY 6 HATCHING BLAST
10.  What grade embryo's did you have tranfered?
CONSULTANT said 'GOOD' but not top
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
12.3
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
SINGLE
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
0 FET 1 FRESH
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
YES
15. Did you spot after transfer
NO


----------



## beth2907

Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Lubion (progesterone injections), Estrace Patches, Progynova, Prednislone
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? Yes, prednislone
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes, Pregnacare Plus Omega 3. Started these about 2 months before the cycle began
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw? Not sure how they were frozen, thawed one.
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? one
8.  Did you go for SET? yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 4BB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 7mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? first FET. 2 previous fresh cycles
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? yes
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## sandraw

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
        estofem, progestan, prednisolone, clexane injections, pregnacare, doxycycline, proluton injections weekly, Intrallipid      Infusion 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?  prednisolone

4.  Did you also take extra supplements pregnacare

5.  How the embryos were frozen? 6  Slow freeze or vitrification?  dont know.  How embryos did you thaw? all six, four survived the thaw

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? four

8.  Did you go for SET?

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? day 5

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? dont know

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 12

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? single

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? only attempt

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? yes

15. Did you spot after transfer? no


----------



## Ceriwishing

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Meficated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Buserlin,  progynova,  cyclogest 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No 
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid 
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106. 
4 blastocysts frozen 
How embryos did you thaw?
Two
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
Two
8.  Did you go for SET?
No,  had a double transfer 
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blastocysts 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Not sure but very very good quality 
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
7.2mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Waiting for my 7 week viability scan 
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
3Rd, one canceld,  one failed, one successful 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Not so much cramps but felt like I had done a lot of sit ups 
15. Did you spot after transfer?
6days after transfer I spotted slightly,  later that day got my first faint bfp, they became stronger every other day after that.


----------



## mrsmark

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated 

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Progynova 3x 2mg and cyclogest 2x 400mg

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No but I took 20mg daily prednisolone as had horrible inflammation from hay fever allergies

4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Yes berocca, 1000mg vit d, folic acid, probiotic, fish oil. Also was ok metformin 1500mg for PCOS. 

5.  How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification 

6  How many embryos did you thaw?1

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1

8.  Did you go for SET? Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Almost fully hatched blast

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 6/7AA

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8.2mm at last scan (8 days before et), 8.1mm at et (after progesterone)

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First time lucky 

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No

15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## osinachi

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Progynova, lubion prog injections
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? selenium, folic, fish oil, vit c, pregnacare conception
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw? 2
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 2
8.  Did you go for SET? no
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? day 5 blastocysts (2)
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? good
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 13 on 5 days before transfer
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? week 6 of pregnancy so haven't scanned yet
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? i had cramps from 4weeks pregnancy
15. Did you spot after transfer? yes but only at 4 weeks pregnant


----------



## Mols

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?            Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?                      buserelin, progynova Nd cyclogest 
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?                      no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?                      Pregnacare
5.  How embryos did you thaw?                                    11
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?                      1
7.  Did you go for SET?                                                Yes
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?        5
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?          No sure, just told it was a top quality blastocyst. 
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?                19mm 1 week before 
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?    Single
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?    First time lucky
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?                    yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?                                        No


----------



## SryGrl

BUMP!


----------



## Smileycat

1. Natural
2. N/A
3. Yes, Intralipids, steroids
4. Omega 3 and pregnacare
5. 2
6. 2
7. No
8. 5 day
9. 4ABs
10. 10mm a week before transfer
11.  twins
12. 2. First ended with MMC
13. no
14. no


----------



## Stacey10

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?            Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?                      Depot shot, estrogen, progesterone
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?                      no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?                        fish oil, iron/folic acid, pregnancy vitamins 
5.  How embryos did you thaw?                                    2
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?                      2
7.  Did you go for SET?                                                No
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?        5
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?          grade 1
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?                9 mm
11. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?    Single + blighted ovum 
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?    First fet after a successful fresh cycle 
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?                    yes a few here and there over the next couple of
                                                                                    days 
14. Did you spot after transfer?                                        No


----------



## SryGrl

Bump!


----------



## Sunnny

I'll add my experience to help others:

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural FET
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
N/A
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
No, not even any pessaries for progestrone.
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?106. How embryos did you thaw?
Don't know. One thawn.
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One transferred.
8. Did you go for SET?
Yes as this was the last one.
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
6-day hatched.
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
"Beautiful"
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
No number but told lining was perfect.
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Singleton
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1 previous FET resulted in chemical.
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No.
15. Did you spot after transfer?
Absolutely no spotting!

Good luck everyone .


----------



## Besidetheseaside

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Estrogen Patches 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? 
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Vitamin E, Folid Acid, Omega 3, Vitamin D3, Aspirin, 1 litre Beetroot juice/day, 12 Brasil nuts/day.

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?
Vitrification

6.  How embryos did you thaw?
2

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2

8.  Did you go for SET?
No

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 5 hatching blastocysts

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Good quality

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
9mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Don't know yet

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
None

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Only one day after the transfer

15. Did you spot after transfer?
Not at all


----------



## AliStevens

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated FET (both times)
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova and Lubion
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnacare vit
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  
2
Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  
Fast frezze
How embryos did you thaw?
2 - but 1 at a time.
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1 at a time
8.  Did you go for SET?
yes
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blast 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
3AB & then a 3BB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
8mm +
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
BFP 1st time resulting in no fetal pole identified at 6week scan. conculed with ERPC. 
The 2nd time BFN.
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
none
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
no


----------



## Haystar19211

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Utrogestan pessaries , Progynova.
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Pregnancy multivits, 
5.  How embryos did you thaw?
One
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One
7.  Did you go for SET?
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blasts -1 hatching blast)
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Not sure
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
8.2
11. If a BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
BFP single
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First try
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Little but hardly
14. Did you spot after transfer?
Had spotting on day 7pt day.


----------



## tiredmum3

Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
medicated with immune drugs
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
patches, burselin ( to downreg) pessaries, steroids, low dose asprin, clexane injections, throyid medication , and calcium tabs
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
as above
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
just folic acid
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
not sure on freezing but had 2 thrawed
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
not this time but on last one I did
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
day 5 blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
not sure but think 4 a or b
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
not sure bt can check
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
awaiting scan will update
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
yes but seemed different to failed cycle
15. Did you spot after transfer?
no


----------



## Jovial89

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
NA
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
NO
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Prenatal Vitamins
5.  How embryos did you thaw?
1 
6.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1
7.  Did you go for SET?
8.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
1 blastocyst
9.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred?
Don't know
10. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
10mm
11. If a BFP did you have a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single Baby
12. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
This was my first one.
13. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
14. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Sunnygirl86

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
-  Cyclogest and progynova

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?

One embryo


7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One

8.  Did you go for SET?

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blastocyst 

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
No idea

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 
No idea

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Don't know yet

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
This was the first

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## mrscoyle

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? - Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
-  Cyclogest, buserelin and progynova

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?

One embryo


7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One

8.  Did you go for SET?

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blastocyst 

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
5AB (nearly perfect) 

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 
No idea

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
This was the first

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes 
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## The_Lau76

Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? 10mg progynova  per day and 200mg utro gestational three times a day
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? No
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? Not sure
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? 
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 5 day blasts
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? 5aa
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 8.5mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? ??
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No
15. Did you spot after transfer no


----------



## Carter4

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      Progynova and Utrogestan

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
    Multivitamin

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
      Vitrification. One embryo

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      One

8.  Did you go for SET?
      Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      2dt
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
        Grade 2


11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      12mm


12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Singleton


13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
      One

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer?
      Yes


----------



## soitis1

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
      Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
      Prostap (Down reg), Progyvona 2mg x 3 times per day, Cyclogest 400mg Pessary x Twice per day
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
      No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
      Pregnacare Plus with Omega 3
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?.  How embryos did you thaw?
      Not sure on freezing but had 2 thawed, 16 snow babies left
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
      2
8.  Did you go for SET?
      No
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
      Day 5 blasts
10. What grade embryo's did you have transferred?
      Not sure on actual grade but 1 perfect and 1 good
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
      7.5mm @ 7 days before transfer
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
      Single Baby
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
      This was the first FET
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
      Yes - very very painful constant cramping especially when I moved between 6-8 days after transfer
15. Did you spot after transfer?
      No


----------



## WatermelonBelly

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Medicated
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Cyclogest: 2 pessaries a day, Progynova 3x2mg then upped to 6x2mg
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Multivitamin, extra folic acid, algae omega 3, regular acupuncture and Chinese herbs in the run up to transfer
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? Vitrification 
6.  How embryos did you thaw? 1 warmed and 100% intact
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? 1
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 5 blast
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 5AA 
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 7.7mm, triple layer
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single (great 7 week scan but a long way to go)
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? This was 1st
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? No cramps
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Waiting on a Dream

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?  Medicated 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? Suprecur, cyclogest and progynova
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? No
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? Folic acid with vit d
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  5
Slow freeze or vitrification? Not sure
106.  How embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? Only 1
8.  Did you go for SET? No choice
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Blastocyst 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred? 4aa
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? At least 11mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Not sure yet
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? First 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? Not straight after
15. Did you spot after transfer? No


----------



## Effie_L

Hi there, this my success logfile:

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?------Medicated

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?-----estrogens & progesterone pills

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?------NO

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?-----Salospir, Filicin

5.  How the embryos were frozen?
Slow freeze or vitrification?-----------------vitrification

6.  How embryos did you thaw?------2 grade Α, blastocysts

7.  How many Embryos did you Transfer?---------------2

8.  Did you go for SET?---------------ΝΟ, since I had 2 previous failed attempts

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?----------Blastocysts

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transferred?----------------grade A

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?--------------8.5mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?-----------single baby

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 1

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?------------Yes

15. Did you spot after transfer?---------------Yes


----------



## Inurdreams

1.   Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
MEDICATED
2.   If Medicated, what meds did you take?
BUSERELIN, PROGYNOVA AND CYCLOGESTS
3.   Did you use meds for immune issues?
NO
4.   Did you also take extra supplements?
YES. PREGNACARE CONCEPTION
5.   How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? 
THREE
6.   How embryos did you thaw? 
ONE
7.   How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
ONE
8.   Did you go for SET?
YES
9.   What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 DAY BLASTOCYST
10.   What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
B
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
SEVEN
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
SINGLE
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
ONE
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
NO
15. Did you spot after transfer?
NO


----------



## Fearless

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 
FET (had a fresh cycle previously and it failed) 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Supercure and cyclogest pessaries and progynova
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No 
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
No just folic acid and then pregnacare after transfer 
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? 
Not sure 
6.  How embryos did you thaw?
1 ( only had the one!) 
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1
8.  Did you go for SET?
N/A
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blasto
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

Not sure - but was a good grade 

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? 
Not sure 
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

Single baby 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

0
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No 
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No (but I did after implantation)


----------



## Maksi

Here goes:

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
MEDICATED
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?
ESTROGEN PATCHES, PROGESTAN, AZITRO, CLEXANE, PREDNOL, PROLUTON, ASPRIN, FLUZOLE,
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
I DONT KNOW IF I HAVE ANY, BUT CLINIC PRESCRIBED MILD PREDNOL
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
PREGNACARE 
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?
DONT KNOW
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
2
8.  Did you go for SET?
DONT KNOW WHAT THAT IS
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
HATCHING BLASTS
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
5AA AND 5AB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
12.8MM
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
DONT KNOW YET. BUT FIRST HCG 3094
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
YES, VERY MILD
15. Did you spot after transfer?
NO


----------



## Maksi

So update to my post 👆
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
6 week scan shows 2 heartbeats!!! Yay


----------



## noelle80

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Consultant called it natural, but did take a couple of things...
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Dominant follicle still wasn't obvious by day 9 scan so took Femara for 5 days to boost things. Had trigger shot to be certain of ovulation date, and used progesterone during tww (my request, they wouldn't normally prescribe it for natural fet)
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Just normal multivitamin & folic acid
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
Vitrification I think
6. How embryos did you thaw?
One
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One
8. Did you go for SET?
Yes
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Blast
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Was never told grades
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
<7mm before trigger, 9mm at transfer. I never have very thick lining, was similar during my first fresh transfer which resulted in my daughter
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 
First fet (previous fresh =bfn and 2 Frosties)
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Occasional, mild
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## BEmama

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
*Medicated*
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
*Progynova (2mg, 4x day) and Utrogestan (200g, 3xday)*
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
*No*
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
*Prenatal vitamins, Omega 3, I ate four brazil nuts every day*
5. How the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification?
*Vitrification*
6. How embryos did you thaw?
*One, it survived the thaw*
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
*One*
8. Did you go for SET?
*Yes, we chose to have only one transferred* 
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
*Blastocyst*
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
*4AB*
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
*8.27mm, triple layer*
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
*I assume one!*
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
*This was my first FET*
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
*Right after transfer no, but I felt strong cramps on day 4 after transfer*
15. Did you spot after transfer?
*No*


----------



## mumsey2be

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?

Medicated. 
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take?

Prednisone, anapryn, estafem, utrogestan. 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements?

Just vitamins and DHEA
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification?106.  How embryos did you thaw?

1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1
8.  Did you go for SET?

Yes, clinic strongly discourages twins due to frequent second trimester losses. We actually would have liked twins but decided not to on that basis. 

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?

Blast. Hatching. 
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
5AA donor embryo. 

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

7.5mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?

Single

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

1
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?

not really. a little. 
15. Did you spot after transfer?

no. 

For those who have tried and tried i really do recommend considering donor eggs. I cannot believe we will finally get to have a kid. WE had to use double donor as husband is azoospermic and i just couldn't seem to respond well to EC. Love and prayers for oyu all. I know how hard it is/was.


----------



## Evie777

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Medicated 
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
Progynova & Prontogest initially (changed from Protegest to Lubion and cyclogest later)
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
No, but I did decide to take baby Aspirin (not told to by my clinic, but took it anyway)
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid and Vit D
5. How were the embryos were frozen? Slow freeze or vitrification? 
Vitrification
6. How many embryos did you thaw?
Our last one!
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
1
8. Did you go for SET?
yes
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
5 day blasto, was starting to hatch just before transfer 
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
4AB
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
8mm
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
1 baby
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
This was our second FET, first didn't expand properly after thaw 
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Congratulations! Your embryos were hatched not hatching- you wrote 5 and it means hatched. No 4 is hatching.


----------



## billie2015

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid routine
Had ovitrelle on day of transfer

6.  How many embryos did you thaw?
Just one

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One

8.  Did you go for SET?
Yes the better looking was put back

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 5

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Top grade (5 A I think?)

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Unknown - no scans

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single I hope 

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
Successful first time

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
A tiny bit but not much, I remember them stronger for successful fresh cycle

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## missl73

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
”Natural” but with low dose Gonal F to encourage follicle growth for lining and ovitrelle trigger 

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?
No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic acid routine

6.  How many embryos did you thaw?
One

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One

8.  Did you go for SET?
Yes 

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 5

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
5AB

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
7.5mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Singleton

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
This was my second, first was BFN (low progesterone) 

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
Yes quite noticeable cramps on 2dp and 3dp transfer 

15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------



## Beth_29

Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? Natural (cyclogest and blood thinner after transfer)
2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? n/a
3.  Did you use meds for immune issues? no
4.  Did you also take extra supplements? folic acid, DHA
5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? vitrification
6.  How many embryos did you thaw? 1
7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 1
8.  Did you go for SET? YEs, PGS tested normal
9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? Day 6
10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered? B-B-
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET? "excellent"
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? Single baby
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 0
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? yes but more on days 6-9 after transfer
15. Did you spot after transfer? yes, day 2-3 after transfer, old blood


----------



## wilberdoo

1.  Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET? 

Natural plus progesterone pessaries 

2.  If Medicated, what meds did you take? 

N/A

3.  Did you use meds for immune issues?

No

4.  Did you also take extra supplements?

Folic acid and iodine 

5.  How the embryos were frozen?  Slow freeze or vitrification? 

1 - don’t know 

6.  How many embryos did you thaw?

1

7.  How many Embryo's did you Transfer? 

1

8.  Did you go for SET?

Yes

9.  What stage embryo's did you have transferred? 

Day 5

10.  What grade embryo's did you have transfered?

BB

11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?

11mm

12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)? 

TBC

13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP? 

0

14. Did you have any cramps after transfer? 

Yes 

15. Did you spot after transfer? 

Yes evening of transfer


----------



## SuperMaria

1. Did you have Natural FET or Medicated FET?
Natural
2. If Medicated, what meds did you take?
n/a, didn’t take any meds, not even the trigger
3. Did you use meds for immune issues?
no
4. Did you also take extra supplements?
Folic Acid routine
5. How embryos did you thaw?
One
7. How many Embryo's did you Transfer?
One
8. Did you go for SET?
Yes
9. What stage embryo's did you have transferred?
Day 3
10. What grade embryo's did you have transfered?
Grade 1
11. What was your lining thickness prior to ET?
Clinic said very good, don’t have the measurement
12. Was the result a single baby or twins (or more...)?
Single, TBC
13. How many FETs did you have before getting a BFP?
None, 1st time
14. Did you have any cramps after transfer?
No
15. Did you spot after transfer?
No


----------

